# Missed relationship opportunities...



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

As if you thought you had a chance....


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Yup. Im like you bro, some girl took interest in me. Scared as hell, and always pushed her away. Happened to me quite a few times. I miss every single one of them..


----------



## thatguy95 (Feb 22, 2011)

2 days ago


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

your not the only amigo, your not the only one.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

Quite a few times.

In my Junior year there were two girls that were extremely interested in me. Both of them made it blatantly obvious, but I just didn't go for it because I was somewhat confused about the situation and I was too much of a pansy to ask the question.

Jump to my senior year, again there were three different girls that were interested in me. I manned up enough to go out with two of them once, but nothing really happened after that. I guess I wasn't what they were looking for.

Anyways, just move forward and take a page from what you learned, and try not to be so hard on yourself.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

ugh.... yeah.

My senior year after I moved to a new city and school I was still going threw a lot of issue that were emotionally crippling me that prevented me from expressing my true emotions. The first girl and human being in my life that ever showed any interest in me for who I was. Not that many girls interested in a poor brown kid wearing the same clothes since middle school.. I don't know I just couldn't believe why anyone would like me... I just hated myself way to much. Maybe she just pitied me. I tottaly ****ed it up


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I can only ever remember one time and I was so blind to it. Another relatively quiet girl was in my group for a final project, consisting of myself, a friend and that girl. The three of us went to my friend's house a couple times to work on it. The whole time she was close to me, she even sat on my lap for a couple minutes while we talked (How'd I miss that? God I suck) 

So I guess it's more of a case of not seeing it than not having the balls to ask. She was really nice too. For some reason I've been replaying that night in my head recently.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, it happened to me a bunch of times. A few of them were popular too. The popular ones were so obvious about it, even though I would basically ignore them since I was scared ****less. You just have to learn from it and make sure you don't push them away next time. Most of them lost interest in me by now (I think). I regret not talking to them because I'm homeschooled now. :bash


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

@bran808 Yeah I'm home schooled as well, sorta, I guess you can call it that... I regret it as well, a girlfriend could have come in handy during my times of need, you NEED social interaction from time to time I've come to find...


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

How can you be kinda homeschooled? I only kind of regret it because I can't stand a lot of the people at my high school. The only part I really regret is the girlfriend part. I went to a pretty big high school and played on the football team so my SA was out of control.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

@bran808 How can you be "kinda" home schooled you ask, well, a big combination of things really... With my SA I really hated school, it was a living hell, that combined with bullying and a few other things... I just couldn't stand school anymore, so I dropped out just like that. Now I stay home, I still "kinda" get educated, but it's not as structured as it could be, let's just say... That how I'm "kinda" home schooled.


----------



## ManOnTheMOON (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha this happened to me a lot of times too. Atleast 7 times thats just in highschool too... I beat myself up about it all the time.It's funny how we get the thought in our heads that were not worth anyone but there is often someone interested. As Charlie sheen say, move on, you can't go back in time. The best we can do is be more observant in the future and take those opportunities right when they come.


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

@Skylaishot That's actually kinda what I do since I do online schooling. Like you, its not that structured and is pretty easy. I never really got bullied in high school since I was on the football team, but I feel for you.


----------



## Al the m0j0 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes...yes it did happen to me...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I always push people away, even if I may be interested them and I know they're interested in me. I've never told a person I liked them, even though I have liked quite a few people. I'm always afraid to invest myself in a relationship because eventually the other person will realize that I'm not worth their time and give up. :/


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

uncategorizedme said:


> I always push people away, even if I may be interested them and I know they're interested in me. I've never told a person I liked them, even though I have liked quite a few people.


I know exactly what you mean. That's probably why the few dates I've had ended in failure is because I was too afraid to tell the girls I was with that I liked them.



uncategorizedme said:


> I'm always afraid to invest myself in a relationship because eventually the other person will realize that I'm not worth their time and give up. :/


You seem pretty interesting. It's not everyday I see someone who has an avatar from the amazing movie that is Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Constantly, I do it all the time 
Matter of fact, I did again just last week... this extremely hot, older guy wanted to talk to me.. I was on my way to school and basically ran away lol I told him I was gonna be late and walked away, smh.


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah..one of the guys who liked me said he liked quiet girls (which I am) in a texting conversation and he said text him whenever I want but I never did or plan on it, out of fear :/ it's kinda mean, and I don't intend to hurt his feelings, but there'll be other girls for him anyway 
I sure hope he's not in any of my classes for the rest of high school...


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Couple of times:/
Its probably the biggest thing that gets at me, especially when one little [insert insult here] decides to take it upon herself to rip at me over it -_-
People are mean lol.


----------



## nicolem9000 (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah, i've been there. i liked him a lot, and he liked me, the typical trend i see on this thread. for months i acted stand-offish because of my SA and fear of speaking to him and i guess he took it as me being not interested. it still bothers me a lot that i missed out on something that could have been great..


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

From 5th to 10th grade I had a jehova's wittness girl interested in me. I never got a hug or a kiss, but I could just tell she liked me a bit more than she liked the other guys. She's homeschooled now. I still don't know what she saw in me.


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had soooo many opportunities that I've blown 

In 8th Grade on the last day of school I was so close to kissing this one boy, he really liked me, but he was sort of a ~player so I didn't kiss him. I look back on this and regret it because I _did _like him, and now I'm 19 years old and have never been kissed.

Then in 9th Grade, this really good looking boy was really into me, and I was realllly into him too, but he was popular and had popular friends, so I would always fear what they would think of me and what this boy thought of my loser status, so eventually I stopped talking to him, just because I felt like I wasn't good enough for him.

Then in 10th Grade I had this boy who was practically in love with me. He was dorky and had the best sense of humor (he was basically like a real life version of The Office's Jim Halpert). Neither one of us had ever been kissed, so I thought ~maybe we would be each other's firsts. But yet again, he was a well-liked popular guy, and again I feared what others would think if he dated someone like me, so I pulled away and nothing ever became of us. I regret this more than anything because he was seriously the nicest, funniest guy that I've ever met.

In Grades 11 and 12 there were a few guys that I sorta "talked" to, but again my social anxiety ruined it for me. Sometimes I really don't know what any of these guys saw in me...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes. Some regrets, definitely.


----------



## thatkid (Jul 17, 2011)

always only thing is im hopeful when it comes to girls there will be someone who I have absoluely no chance with who I will think is into me I ask her she rejects me brutaly and I mean brutaly like f off you troll you gross ogre and then a kick to the balls bad and im not exagerating 40 times this has happened and then on the other end of the f***edometer there will be a girl who im into and is into me but I cant let myself beleive it because of said rejections


----------



## psgchisolm (Jul 8, 2011)

Let's see here. 18 times that I can think of...and I'm only 17.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Anyone ever have a girl/boy like them, and it's painfully obvious, yet your to much of a p***y to ask them out? I remember in 8th grade this girl had a pretty big crush on me, she always came and hugged me, and even on one occasion kissed me on the neck, lol. But my SA limited what I said to her, she really was a nice girl, but I was too afraid to say anything. That's one opportunity I'll never get again... Has this happened to anyone else? I really regret it...


That's pretty much the story of my life. I mean, it's happened twice (I don't want everyone to think I have girls falling for me left and right).

The first one did as much as kiss me on the cheek and she usually hugged me, but I didn't feel the same so I just pretended like it never happened. She was a wonderful girl nonetheless and I'm sure she ended up with someone better, in the end.

The second one I actually did like too. I mean, I think she was the only girl so far that I've really, really liked...almost loved. I would blush she would touch me and all that stuff. And it was also pretty obvious she liked me. I could be wrong, but she went as far as to draw a heart on my maths books and then my name after it and hers in front of it. She even said her name out loud as she wrote it to make sure I was paying attention. And I did nothing. Again, she was a wonderful girl and I'm sure she has found someone normal by now.

Argh, I hate myself.


----------



## Myk (May 5, 2012)

Sorry to revive a dead topic...

When I took speech class in highschool, there was this amazingly pretty girl that would always talk to me about my day and help me with my speech assignments. She had one of her friends ask me why don't I ask her out, but I wussed out (at the time I thought I was playing it cool) and told her that I just liked her as a friend. 

Fast forward six years later and she sends me a message on myspace (when it used to be cool ) and says that she is going to be in town and that we should catch up. She was going to bring an old friend with her so I dragged one of my buddies with me. When we got to the bar she comes out and hugs me, then tells me that her friend couldn't make it. I wussed out again when I wanted to tell her that I loved her.

She just popped in my head the other day and all those old feelings come back again. I've wasted my second chance, and I hope that noone else makes the same mistakes that I have. Never let fear of rejection hold you back, because the worse thing that can happed is for that other person to say "No".

Anyways, sorry for blabbering on about it and for reviving a dead topic. Peace!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

Myk said:


> Never let fear of rejection hold you back, because the worse thing that can happed is for that other person to say "No".


Absolutely. Even though rejection can sting like hell, it's loads better than asking yourself "What if?" all the time. I asked a girl out (who had led me on) not that long ago, and she said no. It was really frustrating and it made me cry like I never had before, but at least I know things wouldn't work out.

But it's not like I'm completely over the fear of rejection with other girls. It hurt so bad.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never had a girl even remotely interested in me.


----------



## NFG (May 8, 2012)

This year I had two girls that were interested in me. I picked the wrong one. She played me, cheated on me, and screwed me over and I'm worse than ever because of her. She kept me from making any attempts at making other friends and now I'm headed towards another summer all alone. :|


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I know I'm not a teen but reading this reminded me of this girl who asked me out back in middle school. In hindsight I'm kicking myself as she was great to hang out with and it was cute the way she did it. Just a simple ripped piece of paper from a text book with 'will you go out with me?' on it and a smile from across the room. I was too anxious to even give her a reply ffs. 

For you peeps here, dont miss the opportunity!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> I've never had a girl even remotely interested in me.


same


----------



## Elocthewimpyone (May 12, 2012)

No one would have ever liked me. Im also pretty sure that no one ever will


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

Going through this right now! And I'm too anxious to do anything about it  Meanwhile the school year is almost over and I'll never get to see him again. *sigh*


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah, a boy that sat beside me in class would always stare at me and turn red if I caught him doing it. Thought he was adorable but he was shy and wouldn't say a word to me. I kinda regret not saying anything but I'm not too fond of the idea of being the first to approach the other person.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Had plenty of those...missed relationship opportunities. Regret 'em sometimes, but not a lot. Looking towards the future now, you know....


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

yep, had a girl touch and feel my hair all the time...though I was on meds in middle school so I was pretty much a robot.


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

NomadChild said:


> Yeah, a boy that sat beside me in class would always stare at me and turn red if I caught him doing it. Thought he was adorable but he was shy and wouldn't say a word to me. I kinda regret not saying anything but I'm not too fond of the idea of being the first to approach the other person.


^This is exactly what I'm going through right now. I don't wanna regret not doing anything about it


----------

